# Whats The Difference Between Red Belly And Caribe?



## Dolphinswin

What are the differences between red belly and caribe piranha?


----------



## memento

They arwe two different species in de genus Pygocentrus.
Redbellies are P.nattereri. Often captive bred. The other, P.cariba, is always wild caught. They have a humeral blotch, bright eyes and are somewaht more agressive then nattereris (at least that what most people claim).

For P.cariba, read HERE.
For P.nattereri, read HERE.


----------



## TJcali

yup what he said^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Blue Flame

Dolphinswin said:


> What are the differences between red belly and caribe piranha?


About a 100 bucks each!


----------



## sick of chiclids

now you got the idea! new topic, new thread.











Blue Flame said:


> What are the differences between red belly and caribe piranha?


About a 100 bucks each!








[/quote]

aquascape has juvie caribe for $25each.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

CombiChrist said:


> They arwe two different species in de genus Pygocentrus.
> Redbellies are P.nattereri. Often captive bred. The other, P.cariba, is always wild caught. They have a humeral blotch, bright eyes and are somewaht more agressive then nattereris (at least that what most people claim).
> 
> For P.cariba, read HERE.
> For P.nattereri, read HERE.


Listen to this guy. I also found Caribe to be a bit more aggressive than a Natt (Red Belly). Not by leaps and bounds mind you but noticeably more for sure.


----------



## sick of chiclids

here ya go. the pic says a lot to. http://www.aquascapeonline.com/aquatic-live-stock-fresh-water-fish-piranhas-genus-pygocentrus-caribe-piranha/


----------



## Sacrifice

Blue Flame said:


> What are the differences between red belly and caribe piranha?


About a 100 bucks each!








[/quote]

I was sarcastically thinking the same thing Blue, right on. But yeah for real right now is the best time to buy caribe if you're dead serious about them. They only come in this small once a year and then the price will rocket back up. Don't forget about shipping.

Another big difference is that Reds can eventually be bred in the home aquarium and caribes do not. This is the cause of the big price difference and why you probably can't find them at your lfs.

Sacrifice


----------



## wisco_pygo

if you want to know the difference first hand, get on youtube and look up some videos- feeding and otherwise. caribe are more active swimmers and go after food with much more aggression than traditional reds, imo. i have owned both and consider caribe to be more colorful and overall more enjoyable to observe- again just my opinion, but the price difference, i believe, in the two fish reflects this.

ive read a bunch of your threads. here is some advice: a lot of ppl in here i find i disagree w/ in the lounge- on politics, economics and other non-fish related issues. however, i heed the advice, even of those i do not care for, when it comes to fish related issues. you won't get far by insulting experienced members on fish related topics. that will only serve to alienate you w/ further advice.

just as a post script to an earlier comment- haven't some on p-fury already bred caribe in aquariums? i thought it was possible, just not very prevalent, or as easy to do as with natts.


----------



## memento

wisco_pygo said:


> just as a post script to an earlier comment- haven't some on p-fury already bred caribe in aquariums? i thought it was possible, just not very prevalent, or as easy to do as with natts.


No, it's not been done except by Jim Smith so far.


----------



## Sacrifice

CombiChrist said:


> just as a post script to an earlier comment- haven't some on p-fury already bred caribe in aquariums? i thought it was possible, just not very prevalent, or as easy to do as with natts.


No, it's not been done except by Jim Smith so far.
[/quote]

That's the only name that rings a bell for me as well. Other then Jim I've never heard of anyone else breeding Caribe.


----------



## memento

Lots of tries, but no succes so far.


----------



## rust1d

sick of chiclids said:


> What are the differences between red belly and caribe piranha?


About a 100 bucks each!








[/quote]

aquascape has juvie caribe for $25each.
[/quote]
that's pretty cheap i paid $18 each for pygo's shop keeper told me $90 for caribe in canada. been told caribe grow faster.


----------

